# استشارة عاجلة أيها المتخصصون: المكيف الصحراوي (كرتون) لا يبرد!!



## غواص99 (20 يونيو 2009)

*أسعد الله أوقاتكم جميعاً..*
*لقد سعدت كثيراً بالوصول إلى هذا المنتدى المتخصص وقد كنت في حيرة من أمري لأنني بحاجة إلى استشارة متخصص ولم أجد! وحمدت الله كثيراً عندما وجدت هذا المنتدى النشط والفعال. *
*باختصار أيها الأحبة المتخصصون أن لدي مكيف صحراوي من نوع كرتون (هذا هو الاسم المتعارف عليه في السوق) من شركة أدميرال حسب المواصفات التالية:*
*Model: AD27C10-2*
*Nominated Capacity: 6000 cfm / 10200 m3/h*
*Reservoir Capacity 70L*
*وقد ركبته قبل ثلاث سنوات تقريباً في صالة كبيرة مفتوحة ومؤسس له فتحتات في السقف ليخرج من خلالها الهواء إلى الصالة .. وأعمل له صيانة (تنظيف) مع بداية كل صيف. لاحظت وجود عدة مشاكل متمثلة في ما يلي:*
*1. برودة التكييف تضعف مع اشتداد درجة الحرارة بحيث يصبح كأنه غير شغال أو أنه يخرج هواء عادي.. علماً بأن تكييفه بارد إذا كانت درجة حرارة الجو متوسطة. *
*2. ألاحظ أنه مصدر لدخول الغبار للمنزل. *
*هاتان المشكلتنا جعلتني أفكر جدياً باستبداله وتركيب مكيف سبليت. ولدي الأسئلة التالية:*
*1. هل هناك طريقة للاستفادة من المكيف الحالي (الصحراوي) وزيارة تبريده وتقليل الغبار المتسرب من خلاله *
*2. هل يمكن استخدام نفس فتحات التكييف في السقف لتركيب مكيف خارجي (ليس مركزي ولكن رأيت مكيف من نوع **LG** لدى أحد الأقارب مركب في السطح والتكييف يخرج من فتحات مشابهة للفتحات الموجودة لدي). *
*3. هل هناك حلول ومقترحات أخرى لمعالجة المشكلة لأنني أحاول أن أتجنب تركيب مكيف سبليت داخل الصالة حتى لا أضطر للتكسير في داخل البيت. *
*مع خالص شكري وتقديري لكم جميعاً. *​


----------



## bsma100 (23 يونيو 2009)

في اي مدينة متواجد هذا المبرد الصحراوي اذا امكن ذكر درجة الحرارة والرطوبة لمدينتك.


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1.اما انه لايبرد عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فهذا شي طبيعي ( لانه عند ازياد درجة حرارة المكان فاننا نحتاج لقدرة تبريدية كبيرة للتغلب على درجات الحرارة العالية ) والمكيف الصحراوي طاقته التبريدية منخفضة فانصح بتركيب مكيف منفصل كما اشرت .

2.اذا كان المكيف غير موصل بمجاري هواء خارجية فإنه لاياتي الغبار من خلاله ( ابحث عن مصدر اخر للغبار) اما اذا كان موصل بمجاري للهواء فالاحتمال كبير ان ياتي بالغبار من الخارج الى الداخلعن طريق الكرتون احتمال وجود فتحات او تشققات يدخل معها الغبار . 

( توجد مكيفات اسبلت من النوع السقفي ,وهو يركب في السقف قد تتوافق مع فتحات السقف الموجودة في الصالة )

والله مشغول هذا على عجاله


----------



## عابد الجبيري (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

إذا أردت زيادة التبريد في المكيف الصحراوي مع ازدياد درجة الحرارة عليك وضع ألوح من الثلج داخل حوض الماء في المكيف أما بالنسبة للغبار على الأغلب يوجد تشقق في كرتون المكيف 
:63:


----------



## ban2009ban (25 أغسطس 2013)

مشكلة مشاكل المكيف الصحراوي :

-وصول مياه حارة من الخزان العلوي مما يقلل من برودته بشكل كبير بل ويكتم البيت بالرطوبة وعليه للحصول على تبريد جيد يجب حماية خزان الماء العلوي من الشمس مما يجعل المياه الواصلة باردة او معتدله 
وهناك مروحة تبريد الخزان العلوي تركب على فتحة الخزان العلوي وتبرد مياه الخزان بشكل جيد 

-الافضل في المكيفات الصحراوية هو ما كان وجود الكرتون من جهة واحدة فقط وليس ثلاث جهات كرتون بمعنى ان المكيف الصحراوي ذو الوجه الواحد من الكرتون يبرد افضل من المكيفات ذات الثلاث وجيه من الكرتون حيث ان الوجه الواحد من الكرتون يكون اعرض بكثير -حوالي 30-40 سم -مما يسمح بتبريد الهواء بشكل افضل من الثلاث وجيه من الكرتون -عرضها حوالي 10 سم مما لا يسمح بالتبريد الكافي


----------

